# Photo Assignment: 'A Day in the Life'



## PhilGarber (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi-

This weekend (by Monday) I have to shoot a human subject with the theme 'A Day in the Life'. 

The problem is, since my initial idea fell through, I have no idea who (or what) to shoot!

Does anyone here on TPF have any ideas?

Thanks,

Phil,


----------



## nickisonfire (Feb 12, 2009)

well i don't know what your first idea was or how old you are but if i had to do it i would probably take a picture while sitting in a desk at school (like a first person view) or something like that..


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 12, 2009)

To keep it simple how about:

Mother
Father
Child
Teen
Brother/Sister
Friend/GF
Infant/Baby

If you are creative ... yourself!

Pick One ... try not to use flash ... go from waking to sleeping

Gary


----------



## Garbz (Feb 12, 2009)

See if you can find a friend who will let you follow them around and document them for a day.


----------



## PhilGarber (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 13, 2009)

You can go with a dramatic impact of taking a photograph of a homeless person on the street.  Maybe a contrast with the homeless person in a busy / business district to contrast the rich vs the poor.

Or with the financial crisis going on, find someone with a suit on reading the financial section of a newspaper and have them have a freaked out look on their face.  Or with their tie slightly undone and their hair all messed up like they just lost 1,000,000.

Know anyone into sports?  You can take pictures in a locker room of some athlete tapping up a knee or other sport injuries.  We often see the athlete but not the pain some of them go through.

Does the shot have to be candid or can it be staged?  You can take a kid in the foreground with arguing parents, slightly out of focus, in the background.

Or more simply, a child wathching TV in the dark or playing a video game.


----------



## PhilGarber (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmm.. cool idea thanks!


----------

